# New old timer



## thunder51 (Mar 19, 2021)

Great site I found here, I am 69 and grew back in the late 60s and early 70s...and wow today's growing is light years beyond the old days of growing. I am enjoying again my new found hobby and its finally legal in my state.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 19, 2021)

get the ole genetics out from the ole country


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 19, 2021)

Congrats and welcome to RIU


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2021)

Welcome to RIU!


----------



## tkmk (Mar 19, 2021)

Welcome to RIU


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Mar 19, 2021)

Welcome! 

Glad you reconnected with your hobby. We all know how fun and rewarding it truly is. 

Stick around share your journey with us.


----------



## Beehive (Mar 19, 2021)

I want to see some Thai stick pictures.


----------



## Old_fart_stoner (Mar 19, 2021)

You've got 4 years on me but I still think it is the greatest hobby ever. WELCOME!


----------



## race winslow (Mar 19, 2021)

thunder51 said:


> Great site I found here, I am 69 and grew back in the late 60s and early 70s...and wow today's growing is light years beyond the old days of growing. I am enjoying again my new found hobby and its finally legal in my state.


*Colombian Gold*

Colombian Gold is also a landrace sativa which produces a *lemony, sweet scent* with happy effects that may help regulate mood. Originating in the mountains of Colombia, this strain is less prevalent in some regions, but several *dispensaries in the Pacific Northwest* and Colorado still carry this old school strain. Averaging between 14 and 20 percent THC, this strain certainly isn't the most potent strain known to man but has a solid reputation for creating potent cerebral effects.
*Panama Red*


In the seventies, smugglers imported much of America's cannabis supply. As such, Panama Red was an aptly named landrace sativa from the steamy, humid climate of Panama. With racy cerebral effects, the strain's quick launch to popularity started in the late 1960s. Rare in the legal market today, *long flowering times* cause commercial growers to hesitate and opt for faster-growing crops. Unlike the other tropical sounding strains, Panama Red offered a spicy, woody palette rather than the sweet, fruity flavors provided by the others.


Welcome..these were some of the best buds to have back in the day

So many new strains to try....it's a great passion/hobby to have

Happy growing to you!!!


----------



## thunder51 (Mar 20, 2021)

Thanks for posting on the Colombian Gold and Panama Red, wow back then a 3 finger lid was 30-35$....We had a lot of the Colombian Gold coming to Illinois back then , we didn't get the Panama Red as often but Gold was plentiful most of the time and then there was Mexican Rag weed that would show up at various times it was some nasty stuff as I recall compared to the Gold and Redbud. I cant imagine how many seeds and stems we threw out. Thank you for posting the info, a delight in reading it.


----------



## thunder51 (Mar 20, 2021)

Old_fart_stoner said:


> You've got 4 years on me but I still think it is the greatest hobby ever. WELCOME!


Thank you!


----------



## thunder51 (Mar 20, 2021)

TheDifferenceX said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Glad you reconnected with your hobby. We all know how fun and rewarding it truly is.
> 
> Stick around share your journey with us.


Thank you!


----------



## thunder51 (Mar 20, 2021)

tkmk said:


> Welcome to RIU


Thank you!


----------



## thunder51 (Mar 20, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Welcome to RIU!


Thank you!


----------



## thunder51 (Mar 20, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Congrats and welcome to RIU


Thank you!


----------



## thunder51 (Mar 20, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> get the ole genetics out from the ole country


Thank you , good one!


----------



## thunder51 (Mar 20, 2021)

Beehive said:


> I want to see some Thai stick pictures.


I wish I had pics from back then, Thai stick was like a Thanksgiving dinner back then...lol


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 20, 2021)

thunder51 said:


> I wish I had pics from back then, Thai stick was like a Thanksgiving dinner back then...lol


There's a group on facebook promoting a book called 'Thai Stick Book' about the smugglers/surfers/adventures


----------



## Old_fart_stoner (Mar 20, 2021)

thunder51 said:


> Thanks for posting on the Colombian Gold and Panama Red, wow back then a 3 finger lid was 30-35$....We had a lot of the Colombian Gold coming to Illinois back then , we would didn't get the Panama Red as often but Gold was plentiful most of the time and then there was Mexican Rag weed that would show up at various times it was some nasty stuff as I recall compared to the Gold and Redbud. I cant imagine how many seeds and stems we threw out. Thank you for posting the info, a delight in reading it.


In Florida around that time lids were 4 fingers and $20.00. Oh for the glorious days of landrace sativas! Much lower THC content, more seeds and stems than flower, dry as hell...and brown. But days were different than...psychedelia, rock and roll, and a culture that thought the Brady Bunch and Gilligan's Island were cutting edge TV shows. You youngsters every watch That 70's show? I lived That 70's show. Now that I no longer have to make 25 calls, wait in parks, or get seed hole burns in my shirts...I remember those days fondly and really miss them.

Thanks for allowing me to wax nostalgic.


----------



## race winslow (Mar 20, 2021)

race winslow said:


> *Colombian Gold*
> 
> Colombian Gold is also a landrace sativa which produces a *lemony, sweet scent* with happy effects that may help regulate mood. Originating in the mountains of Colombia, this strain is less prevalent in some regions, but several *dispensaries in the Pacific Northwest* and Colorado still carry this old school strain. Averaging between 14 and 20 percent THC, this strain certainly isn't the most potent strain known to man but has a solid reputation for creating potent cerebral effects.
> *Panama Red*
> ...


Don't forget the bricked-up Jamaican that used to come around. Saving your roaches in case it got dry. There was usually a period from late June to early September when bud was hard to come by. $150 pounds of mid grade commercial Mexican. Smoking up your van and cranking the 8track to Pink Floyd or the like. Shotgun hits with as many girls as possible and a Marlboro box full of pre-rolls....


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Mar 20, 2021)

race winslow said:


> Don't forget the bricked-up Jamaican that used to come around. Saving your roaches in case it got dry. There was usually a period from late June to early September when bud was hard to come by. $150 pounds of mid grade commercial Mexican. Smoking up your van and cranking the 8track to Pink Floyd or the like. Shotgun hits with as many girls as possible and a Marlboro box full of pre-rolls....


 Yup another old guy here, I got more quality weed than I can ever use. When I find a soul Who is medically in need, I give. So why the fuck do I still save roaches?. I compost them after I catch myself in that flashback moment. Welcome to the show bro.


----------



## Relaxed (Mar 20, 2021)

groovy. another old dude like me. 4 finger bags for 20$ for good mexican most likely Acapulco Gold and columbian gold or panama Red was primo at 30$. Big joints or little pipes.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 20, 2021)

Relaxed said:


> groovy. another old dude like me. 4 finger bags for 20$ for good mexican most likely Acapulco Gold and columbian gold or panama Red was primo at 30$. Big joints or little pipes.


Four fingers and we licked the bag 

Hallelujah


----------



## race winslow (Mar 22, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Four fingers and we licked the bag
> 
> Hallelujah





Herb & Suds said:


> Four fingers and we licked the bag
> 
> Hallelujah


....no stems, no seeds that you don't need, Acapulco Gold is some badass weed...


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Apr 2, 2021)

Here I am paying good money for seeds! Bet I've throw out 10,000 of those 70 seeds!


----------



## race winslow (Apr 2, 2021)

yeah, we let some fantastic genetics go....who knew?


----------



## Yande (Apr 18, 2021)

I started smokin' in 74 and yeah, we licked the $AUD30 ounce bag too.
South Coastal Australia and fortunate that a friend, (before my time, '6 came back from South Africa with an ounce of Durban Poison seed. He effected/infected one or more communities here with great buds..
And yeah, I remember steaming apart blocks of buddha sticks and grinding up compressed heads, all imported. You guys had Mexico, we here had Asia.. for better or for worse.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 18, 2021)

Beehive said:


> I want to see some Thai stick pictures.


I want to see your pics too 

I understand though how people will steal your stellar inventions you’ve created and don’t want to post them.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 6, 2021)

thunder51 said:


> Great site I found here, I am 69 and grew back in the late 60s and early 70s...and wow today's growing is light years beyond the old days of growing. I am enjoying again my new found hobby and its finally legal in my state.


Your about the right age to be be my first dealer. Gled to meet you.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 7, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Yup another old guy here, I got more quality weed than I can ever use. When I find a soul Who is medically in need, I give. So why the fuck do I still save roaches?. I compost them after I catch myself in that flashback moment. Welcome to the show bro.


Sometimes l roll the roaches. Get super high too.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 7, 2021)

thunder51 said:


> Thanks for posting on the Colombian Gold and Panama Red, wow back then a 3 finger lid was 30-35$....We had a lot of the Colombian Gold coming to Illinois back then , we didn't get the Panama Red as often but Gold was plentiful most of the time and then there was Mexican Rag weed that would show up at various times it was some nasty stuff as I recall compared to the Gold and Redbud. I cant imagine how many seeds and stems we threw out. Thank you for posting the info, a delight in reading it.


I can remember the hippies kitchen window, all the plants under it, he didnt know till august when l told him. Became my first dealer. 81 just became a teenager.


----------



## race winslow (May 7, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> I can remember the hippies kitchen window, all the plants under it, he didnt know till august when l told him. Became my first dealer. 81 just became a teenager.


That would have been a nice garden to sample


----------



## StonedGardener (May 7, 2021)

thunder51 said:


> Great site I found here, I am 69 and grew back in the late 60s and early 70s...and wow today's growing is light years beyond the old days of growing. I am enjoying again my new found hobby and its finally legal in my state.


1953 here. Grew way back in those days when a "roach" landed you in prison......real adrenaline rush being in that business. Not legal to grow up North here, never let it stop me. Welcome home, have a blast.


----------



## thunder51 (May 29, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Here I am paying good money for seeds! Bet I've throw out 10,000 of those 70 seeds!


Yes we threw out seeds by the thousands.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (May 29, 2021)

When I started growing, Late 70s, an older stoner friend just gave me a 1/2 gallon wine bottle which was 2/3rds full of 10 years of bag seed from who knew where. Worked well to learn on. Once in a while, a magic plant would appear and, aw shit maybe I can reveg it. Then came cuttings and training. He set me down a path of adventure, education, paranoia and total independence. God loves ya Harry, peace.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 29, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> When I started growing, Late 70s, an older stoner friend just gave me a 1/2 gallon wine bottle which was 2/3rds full of 10 years of bag seed from who knew where. Worked well to learn on. Once in a while, a magic plant would appear and, aw shit maybe I can reveg it. Then came cuttings and training. He set me down a path of adventure, education, paranoia and total independence. God loves ya Harry, peace.


Started growing at same time......learned on my own.....trial/error..........no fem seeds way back when.......cloning took a while to figure out........persistence!


----------

